# APR Motorsport Build Thread: The New S4 Race Car



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

In October of 2009, APR Motorsport unveiled plans to race the brand new Audi B8 S4 in the Grand-Am Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge, Grand Sport 'GS', Class. After a season and a half, the time has come to build another. 

Stay glued to this thread for updates as this beautiful car is stripped of its interior and built into Quattro, Supercharged, Direct Injected, track monster! 

Also, yes, this is a fully street legal S4 with a beautiful black on black leather/alcantara interior with 19" wheels and brand new tires. Everything fancy will be stripped from the car, so if you need a replacement part, contact us!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Awesome Arin. Thanks for posting. I can run a post on this in our news blog and, if you're interested, could see about setting you up with a similar blog permission as I do with the news blog to make updates. Interested?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome Arin. Thanks for posting. I can run a post on this in our news blog and, if you're interested, could see about setting you up with a similar blog permission as I do with the news blog to make updates. Interested?


Actually yes, that would be pretty nice!


----------

